# Buck down



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have chatted and meet with quite a few people from ogf thru the years. Matt (ml1187) would be one of those fine gentlemen. We have become great friends and shared some memorable hunting and fishing moments together already. Yesterday morning was another great day with a good friend. 

Matt has some beautiful hunting properties around greene county that he is nice enough to take me out too. I have seen some giants in person and on camera here so i know what could come around. This morning was pretty exciting from the get go. I had deer moving pretty quickly once in the stand and still dark. Slightly after the sun has risen i started to finally see some of the deer making all the noise. There was a doe on a fenceline about 70 yards away just staring into a field. I am also watching this field when a big bodied deer startins running across. I then catch a glimpse of the doe he is chasing and see she is going the wrong way. As soon as i notice that she makes a 90 degree turn and starts heading towards me with her lover following right behind grunting the whole way. They start to get closer and closer and i get shakier and shakier. She goes by at 35 Yards and he hits a clearing aswell. I grunt and he freezes so i shoot. The arrow hit higher than i liked so i was extremely nervous as i kept an eye on the giant sprinting towards the field. He jumps the fence and starts to wobble and fall. Once he is down and motionless i started shaking and the excitement set in. I send a text to matt to let him know what happened.









Once i collected myself and stopped shaking i was able to get down and go see the deer. Matt headed over and we celebrated and began taking some amazing photos. Matt is a talented photography protege of smbhooker and captured this incredible moment quite well.



















I cant express how thankful I am to have experienced such a exciting moment in the woods with a great friend from ogf. Thanks matt


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've never seen you smile so much in my life !!! Congratulations my friend. That was a tough shot you made- and a quick and ethical harvest is what ultimately matters !
You helped hang this stand so it's fitting you killed your buck from it. And consider it payback for helping me catch my PB Flatty ! Can't wait for some of those steaks 

I love the big cedar rub in the background of the pics too. Truly memorable morning !


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats. I seen this on Ohio sportsman. Sounds like you had a great time that will never be forgotten.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

This is everything. Way to go guys. Nice buck!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

ya13ya03 said:


> Congrats. I seen this on Ohio sportsman. Sounds like you had a great time that will never be forgotten.


Hahha yep I frequent both sites ... mostly post fishing over here. Smallmouth are just as important as Bucks... equal opportunities


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> Hahha yep I frequent both sites ... mostly post fishing over here. Smallmouth are just as important as Bucks... equal opportunities


I do as well but its walleye and steelhead for my fish of choice.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A wall hanger for sure.
Congrats on an excellent buck, a special hunt and memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Congrats again on an absolutely beautiful buck man!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's it! That's what hunting is all about. Congratulations on a nice buck.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Really nice congrats- I like the dark colored forehead..


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats, super nice buck for sure!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nuce buck chris! great job to both of you!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done Chris... this was a well deserved deer. I have never witnessed someone so accomplished in the woods then when we've hung stands and cleared paths - the man was made from a John Deere mold - muscle up 20 foot stands and clearing woods & brush like butter with his machete.

Made a good shot on a true brute Ohio trophy buck....happy for ya man.

.....those photos tho!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Great buck, great story! What I like even better is how you posed that buck! No tongue hanging out, bloody mess in the bed of the pickup shots! 

You showed that buck off looking as good as he could.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

have to agree with the others. that's a stud of a buck. congrats!!!
sherman


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind word everyone!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> Great buck, great story! What I like even better is how you posed that buck! No tongue hanging out, bloody mess in the bed of the pickup shots!
> 
> You showed that buck off looking as good as he could.


We really worked hard on those pics ! Even brought clorex wipes to clean our hands and the deer from any visible blood ... I think they turned out awesome. Only fair to do justice to such a beautiful animal.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Too cool guys. That's what the outdoors is all about. Thanks for the awesome story!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Very nice! Right across the road from my old grounds. I don't know how many nice bucks I have seen in that little wood lot over the years! Dynamite little spot - way to get it done!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Very nice! Right across the road from my old grounds. I don't know how many nice bucks I have seen in that little wood lot over the years! Dynamite little spot - way to get it done!


Now the cows are gone it's thick as snot


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice buck. Congratulations.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ML1187 said:


> We really worked hard on those pics ! Even brought clorex wipes to clean our hands and the deer from any visible blood ... I think they turned out awesome. Only fair to do justice to such a beautiful animal.


Quite a few years ago they used to hold a deer show at Pine Lake after the gun season. In fact, it was held on Sunday before Sunday hunting was legal so that tells you how long ago it was. For this show they announced that _North American Whitetail_ was coming in to do a photo shoot!

I watched those guys work and they had definite ideas about how a deer should be cleaned up, posed, and photographed. I learned a lot that day.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> We really worked hard on those pics ! Even brought clorex wipes to clean our hands and the deer from any visible blood ... I think they turned out awesome. Only fair to do justice to such a beautiful animal.


Yep...noticed the tongue was not sticking out, no blood from nose, mouth or wound and its ears are facing forward. Very nice photos!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats! Great story and great pics and a beauty of a deer.


----------

